# HELP! need new roof



## bensdad (Mar 2, 2014)

Hi guys. My old barn (been here since I moved in in 76') finally needs a new roof. The one that's on there now has a base layer of some fuzzy looking (and feeling) brown fiberboard. Do I need to put that stuff on again, or can I just order the same crap they used on my new building? It's basically steel panels. 

Also, I'm handy - but not quick. Should I tackle this myself or hire a contractor who can do the job in two days? lotsa stuff in there I don't want getting wet. Basically, I'm wondering if it's challenging. Am I gonna run into glitches and such that slow me down, or will it be as easy as it seems in my head? 

I've never been down this road before, so any and all help is appreciated.


----------



## ftorleans1 (Jul 12, 2009)

What size barn are we talking about and approx. height?


----------



## bensdad (Mar 2, 2014)

Ooh - good question. About 40x55. 10ft. at the bottom, gotta be about 14 or 15ft. at the peak. It's not an "old school" barn. It's from the late 60's or early 70's. The roof is basically two flat slabs. 

After i posted the question about the brown fuzzy stuff, the wife pointed out that there are horses who might take issue with a steel roof when the hail comes.


----------



## ftorleans1 (Jul 12, 2009)

If you keep livestock in the barn, I would seriously consider the noise which a metal roof would have with storms. As for tackling this project by yourself, I wouldn't even begin to take on such a large building by myself. JMO...


----------



## bensdad (Mar 2, 2014)

Thank-you. Noise mitigation a must.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

The "brown fuzzy stuff" is a sound deadener/underlayment. It was used just for that purpose,to keep from spooking any livestock,when metal roofing was used.
It isn't cheap,and it's hard to handle,and breaks apart easily.
If it were me, I would use plywood,and shingles,or something of the sort. Also,use a vented peak cap,to let excess heat out.


----------



## ben70b (Aug 29, 2012)

They make an insulation to help dreaded the sound, do you have anyone to help you or would it be you alone? We put new steel roofs on ag buildings all the time, if you had three able bodied guys you can pull it off with some pointers. Me and two guys would lay that steel in a day, but we do it for a living too. I use faberal steel at about 3.40 a lineal foot for the steel alone. 


Would you rather pay a buck for a burger or eat a free sh!t sandwich?


----------



## bensdad (Mar 2, 2014)

Thanks for the wisdom guys! An experienced gentleman (who babysits me through most of my projects) asked why in the flaming blue ***** I was taking off the OLD roof. He said to put the new roof right on top of the old one (make sure the purlins are lined up). And yes, I'll check all the old perlins and sister up any that seem compromised. 

Unless somebody tells me that the space/time continuum will be reversed by this, I think I'll do it. 

Any thoughts or warnings? 

Again, TIA for any and all help.


----------



## PeteNM (Sep 18, 2003)

Without seeing your roof, it's hard to say exactly what I'd do, but a new one on top would be something I'd sure consider. I've put barn tin over wood shingles on lots of old style barns and it worked just fine. Some are still doing their job. Just my two cents....


----------



## UncleJoe (Jun 16, 2013)

ftorleans1 said:


> If you keep livestock in the barn, I would seriously consider the noise which a metal roof would have with storms.


Not saying it works for everyone but we put a corrugated metal roof on our run-in shed. Even with the noise of the rain or hail pounding down on it, the horses and donkeys were always jockeying for position when they wanted to get out of inclement weather.


----------



## ProfoundAg1 (Sep 8, 2015)

You won't have a problem with a metal roof if you go over your "fuzzy" stuff or put down the foam insulation before your put on the roof. Remember, there are quite literally THOUSANDS of barns with metal roofs.


----------



## Ben-NSW-au (Sep 8, 2015)

Hi.

In the many farm I've been working, I've never seen a roof that had a sound deadener, and some of the stables I've been in had about 20,000 square feet of corrugated tin roof. It is really noisy with the slightest shower rain and like hell when there is a storm. Also, not one I've seen any animal spooked by the noise. 

One thing I think is important to think about, especially if you were planning on removing the underlayment is the condensation that is going to run down the tins, built up on the beams and it is going to rain inside ever time the roof is cold.


----------



## robertgrisham (Jun 7, 2011)

*Metal roof*

We have had several metal roof horse barns with no insulation under the metal and noise was not a problem. However a metal roof with no insulation or other roof material under it (such as an existing roof) will collect condensation on the underside and drip if conditions are right and the building is closed up tight. 
Just had our house and garage re-roofed with metal right over the existing comp. shingles. I hired a contractor (2 guys) and they did the job quickly and well. We see a lot of metal roofing in Oklahoma especially in the country. 
As far as doing it yourself and couple of things. Edges are sharp and handling the longer pieces just a slight breeze will turn them into a sail. Good luck and be careful.


----------



## n194060 (Sep 5, 2015)

Getting the house and 4 outbuildings done next month. The fellow doing the job just straps the roofs first over the existing surface. This will be my last roof ever. Good luck


----------



## ProfoundAg1 (Sep 8, 2015)

Another nice feature of a metal roof is down the road if it develops leaks, or you decide you want a new color, there are roof coating systems that will seal up the roof and if you choose can be nearly any color you want, for less than the cost of completely replacing the roof.


----------

